# Asus X59GL

## Xywa

Witam

Dzieki sugestiom rapidusa i SlashBeasta w koncy wybralem nowego laptopa - Asus X59GL-AP007C. Gentoo juz stoi, KDE tez, mam jednak kilka problemow z nowym sprzetem.

Po pierwsz karta wifi (Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002a (rev 01)) - niby jest, a nie moge jej uruchomic. Ponoc jest to uklad ATH9K nie wspierany przez madwifi-ng. W jaderku tez nie mam ATH9K, niby jest ustawina na nie (zobacz listing ponizej) ale wszystko mam w menu nie moge nic znalezc tej opcji jak np. do ATH5K. Po wpisaniu: modprobe ath_pci i odpaleniu dmesg mam:

```
[39848.118594] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

[39848.129100] wlan: 0.9.4

[39848.134912] ath_pci: 0.9.4
```

Reszta listingow ponizej.

Druga sprawa. Odsiezanie obrazu w trybie 2D. Uzywam NVidi, niby wszytsko dziala dobrze, ale gdy przewijam kolkiem od myszy jakies strony www, to obraz skacze jakby nie bylo zadnych sterownikow. Dziwne...

Dzieki za pomoc!

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0a83 (rev b1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0a88 (rev b1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0aae (rev b2)

00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa4 (rev b1)

00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa2 (rev b1)

00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0a89 (rev b1)

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0a98 (rev b1)

00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa3 (rev b1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa5 (rev b1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa6 (rev b1)

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac0 (rev b1)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0aab (rev b1)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet (rev b1)

00:0b.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ab8 (rev b1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa0 (rev b1)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac6 (rev b1)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac7 (rev b1)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac7 (rev b1)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac7 (rev b1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 086f (rev b1)

06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002a (rev 01)
```

```
 Symbol: ATH5K [=y]                                                                                             │

  │ Prompt: Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support                                                                    │

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath5k/Kconfig:1                                                              │

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL                             │

  │   Location:                                                                                                    │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                          │

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                              │

  │         -> Wireless LAN                                                                                        │

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                                                      │

  │   Selects: MAC80211_LEDS && LEDS_CLASS && NEW_LEDS                                                             │

  │                                                                                                                │

  │                                                                                                                │

  │ Symbol: ATH9K [=n]                                                                                             │

  │ Prompt: Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support                                                                 │

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/Kconfig:1                                                              │

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211                                             │

  │   Location:                                                                                                    │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                          │

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                              │

  │         -> Wireless LAN                                                                                        │

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])  
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Firefox? Jak tak, wylacz tzw. plynne przewijanie.

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k Tutaj moze cos sensownego odnosnie tej karty zajdziesz, ja na szczescie(tak sadze  :Razz:  ) mam karte intela ktora dziala od kopa.

Wklej moze rowniez informacje o Tym atherosie z lspci -v i moze lshw.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Firefox? Jak tak, wylacz tzw. plynne przewijanie.
> 
> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k Tutaj moze cos sensownego odnosnie tej karty zajdziesz, ja na szczescie(tak sadze  ) mam karte intela ktora dziala od kopa.
> 
> Wklej moze rowniez informacje o Tym atherosie z lspci -v i moze lshw.

 

Uzywam Opery.

Dzieki za linka! Tam znalazlem wszystko - wlaczylem co prawda wczesniej sterowniki do Atherosa - ale nie dotego modelu. Teraz jest OK!

Wrzucam ponizej lspci -v i mam pare pytan.

[1] Na dole kazdej opcji wyswietla sie np. Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel -czy to oznacza ze mam juz to w kernelu, czy ze ogolnie to urzadzenie uzywa danego drivera?

[2] Teoretycznie mam (Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel) dla karty dzwiekowej, uzytkownik dodany do grupy dzwiek, a dzwikeu nie mam - co dalej?

[3] Czy SMBus to czytnik kart? Co musze wpisac w Google, zeby znalezc jaki sterownik z tym dziala? (Tak jak np. ktos wiedzial ze Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002a (rev 01) to ath9k)

[4] Dla karty graficznej mam (Kernel driver in use: nvidia, Kernel modules: nvidia) czy moze to powoduje ze karta dziwnie dziala (sterowniki z jadra i z modulu). Jak sprawdzic ktoreych uzywam?

[5] Wracajac do mojej dzialajacej juz karty (thx Slash)  to widze rozne sieci,  po dhcpcd wlan0 dostaje IP od mojego routera i... to tyle - nie mam polaczenia z netem i nie pinguje... Co jest zle?

```
00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa2 (rev b1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1a87

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 14

        I/O ports at 4900 [size=64]

        I/O ports at 4d00 [size=64]

        I/O ports at 4e00 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

```

```
00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac0 (rev b1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1903

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at fce78000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

```

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet (rev b1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1215

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 314

        Memory at fce7d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at c080 [size=8]

        Memory at fce7e800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Memory at fce7e400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Count=1/16 Enable+

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

```

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 086f (rev b1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 16b2

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at de000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fcfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

```

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002a (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1067

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at febf0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja jestem leniwy, strasznie leniwy, By dostac ip po dhcp najpierw trza sie z routerem polaczyc, polecam Ci zbudowanie i uzywanie wicd, dodajac go do runlevelu np. default, przy kazdym starcie bedzie sie automatycznie laczyl po wifi do sieci (o ile ustawisz mu autoconnect do danej sieci), taki frontend na wireless-tools i wpa_supplicant. Masz tam znośny graficzny konfigurator wicd-client ktory mozesz odpalic z usera i w nim sobie siec ustawic.

Co do dzwieku, dodajesz snd-hda-intel w jaju jako modul, odpalasz alsaconf, znajdzie Ci karte i ja doda, potem dla pewnosci /etc/init.d/alsasound restart i powinno to dzialac, pamietaj, ze pewnie MASTER i PCM bedziesz mial wyciszone, odpal alsamixer i napraw to, przetestuj potem na szybko przez jakis mpg321, mpg123 czy po prostu aplay (aplay czyta tylko wavy).

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ <= to Ci pomoze znaleźć informacje jaki sterownik wspiera dany sprzęt.

----------

## Xywa

Co do dzwieku - mam to wkompilowane w kernel, a nie jako jadro - wiec moze stad problem? Teoretyczne wlaczam radio internetowe i powinno grac ale... nie gra Probowalem  i mixera z kde i alsamix i nic...

Moze po prostu glosniki sa odlaczone jakim klawiszem funkcyjnym?

Podobnie jest z touchpadem, ktorego nie moge wylaczyc (w Compaqu nie bylo problemu).

Nvidia skacze, wifi nie dziala   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Moze sprobuje jeszcze raz przekopmilowac wszystko jako moduly?

----------

## SlashBeast

no alse wypadalo by trzymac jako modul, alsamixer w ogole widzi karte? Testowales aplayem ? Jak CI Xy skaczą, sprawdz xorg-server 1.4.2.

Wifi dalej nie dziala?

----------

## Xywa

- Karta dziwekowa zaskoczyla, gdy przekompilowalem to jako moduly i uruchomilem ktores z narzedzi konfiguracyjnych ALSY (ono automatycznie ladowalo moduly, a gdy sterownik byl w kernelu byla lipa). 

- Co do karty wifi, juz myslalem ze po osttanich kompilacjach wylaczylem cos istotnego, bo po iwlist wlan0 scan nie mialem nic (a wczesniej system widzial rozne sieci), ale wlaczam dzis rano i... i widze 3 siecie w zasiegu, tylko swojego routera nie widze (dlatego wczoraj nic nie widzialem). O dziwo moja zona z laptopem z Ubuntu widzi i korzysta z roterka, z Visty jest tez widocznt, tylko u mnie nic... Moze za blisko siedze? OK. Zmienilem kanal w routerze i jakos go widze. Odpalilem dhcpcd, dostalem IP tyle netu brak... To chyba juz jakis blad konfiguraci (dns ?).

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:1c:6d:eb

          inet addr:10.0.0.12  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:43ff:fe1c:6deb/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1076 (1.0 KiB)  TX bytes:1604 (1.5 KiB)

```

- Co do Nvidi pogrzebie jeszcze w ustawieniach. To karta 8200M i korzysta ze wspolnej pamieci ram, moze trzeba ustawic jakis zakres pamieci na stale - bo tak korzysta tylko z min?

Niemniej dzieki za sugestie i za super link http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  - naprawde przydatne narzedzie. Przydaloby sie zeby w wynikach byl link do artykulu o danym driverze - np. ath9k. Wtedy by czlowiek sobie kliknal i nie musial was meczyc na forum   :Razz: 

Druga sprawa musze jakos uruchomic klawisze funkcyjne, bo nie moge touchpada wylaczyc, a jest to uciazliwe  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do wifi sprawdz moze z tym wicd (z usera odpal wicd-client), moze on zaskoczy.

Co do karty nvidia, z doswiadczenia wiem, ze seria xorg-server 1.5.x jest najbardziej nieudaną od długiego czasu, jak mają dziwne jazdy ludzie radze im użyć xorg-server 1.4.2 lub 1.6.0.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_F3SV

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_F3SV

Zapoznaj się z tymi linkami, tam masz jakies informacje odnosnie hotkeys, np. dla mojego HPka musialem uzyc setkeycodes by w ogole widzialo dodatkowe przyciski, dokladne ustawienia wylowilem z gentoo-wiki a tam artu odnosnie jakiegos hp paviliona (mam hp compaq) i dziala, wiec moze i Ty tam cos ciekawego znajdziesz.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Co do karty nvidia, z doswiadczenia wiem, ze seria xorg-server 1.5.x jest najbardziej nieudaną od długiego czasu, jak mają dziwne jazdy ludzie radze im użyć xorg-server 1.4.2 lub 1.6.0.
> 
> 

 

Co do wifi - o dziwo, wrocilem z pracy, wlaczam kompa, pobralo IP, sprawdzam pinga - dziala...   :Confused: 

Nie wiem dlaczego byly wczesniej problemy?

Co do nvidi to porazkaw 2D. Jak uruchomie konsole i zrobie ls costam, to rysuje linie po lini jak wstarym PC XT  (byly takie  wlatach 80). Ale bede walczyl, bo wynalazlem na neice ze to wina sterownikow nvidi....

Co do touchpada, to poczytam twoje linkii.

----------

## SlashBeast

Czym robiles xorg.conf? nvidia-xconfig powinien wygenerować przyjazny config.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Czym robiles xorg.conf? nvidia-xconfig powinien wygenerować przyjazny config.

 

Robiłem, robiłem  :Smile: 

Wrzucam poniżej logi z odpalania Xa. Ciekawi mnie ten fragment:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:3:5) found

 

Może tu leży przyczyna? A może brakuje tej karcie pamięci, jako że korzysta ona wspołnego ramu?

Podobny problem miała kiedyś moja żona (gdy używała sterowników generic) zamiast dedykowanych do swojej VIA, ale przecież ja korzystam z oryginalnych sterowników.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  Może powinienem wkompilować framebuffer w kernel?

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Muciek 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #6 SMP Thu Mar 5 12:00:13 GMT 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 28 February 2009

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar  5 13:25:44 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b07a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,0a83 card 10de,cb79 rev b1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,0a88 card 10de,cb79 rev b1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,0aae card 1043,1a87 rev b2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 10de,0aa4 card 1043,1a87 rev b1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 10de,0aa2 card 1043,1a87 rev b1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 10de,0a89 card 10de,cb79 rev b1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:4: chip 10de,0a98 card 1043,1a87 rev b1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:5: chip 10de,0aa3 card 1043,1a87 rev b1 class 0b,40,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0aa5 card 1043,1a87 rev b1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 10de,0aa6 card 1043,1a87 rev b1 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0ac0 card 1043,1903 rev b1 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0aab card 0000,0000 rev b1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0ab0 card 1043,1215 rev b1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,0ab8 card 1043,1a87 rev b1 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,0aa0 card 0000,0000 rev b1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:15:0: chip 10de,0ac6 card 0000,0000 rev b1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:16:0: chip 10de,0ac7 card 0000,0000 rev b1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:17:0: chip 10de,0ac7 card 0000,0000 rev b1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 10de,0ac7 card 0000,0000 rev b1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,086f card 1043,16b2 rev b1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:00:0: chip 168c,002a card 1a3b,1067 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,8), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x001a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfcf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xefffffff (0x12000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:21:0), (0,3,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfeafffff (0xb00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:22:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:23:0), (0,7,7), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,8,8), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x086f) rev 177, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xde000000/25, I/O @ 0xdc00/7, BIOS @ 0xfcfe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfce72000 - 0xfce73fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfce7e400 - 0xfce7e40f (0x10) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfce7e800 - 0xfce7e8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfce7d000 - 0xfce7dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfce78000 - 0xfce7bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfce7ec00 - 0xfce7ecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfce7f000 - 0xfce7ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfce80000 - 0xfcefffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004e00 - 0x00004e3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004900 - 0x0000493f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004f00 - 0x00004fff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfce72000 - 0xfce73fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfce7e400 - 0xfce7e40f (0x10) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfce7e800 - 0xfce7e8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfce7d000 - 0xfce7dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfce78000 - 0xfce7bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfce7ec00 - 0xfce7ecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfce7f000 - 0xfce7ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfce80000 - 0xfcefffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004e00 - 0x00004e3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004900 - 0x0000493f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004f00 - 0x00004fff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfce72000 - 0xfce73fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfce7e400 - 0xfce7e40f (0x10) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfce7e800 - 0xfce7e8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfce7d000 - 0xfce7dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfce78000 - 0xfce7bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfce7ec00 - 0xfce7ecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfce7f000 - 0xfce7ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfce80000 - 0xfcefffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004e00 - 0x00004e3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004900 - 0x0000493f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004f00 - 0x00004fff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 17:15:47 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.82  Tue Nov  4 16:56:15 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:3:5) found

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfce72000 - 0xfce73fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfce7e400 - 0xfce7e40f (0x10) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfce7e800 - 0xfce7e8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfce7d000 - 0xfce7dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfce78000 - 0xfce7bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfce7ec00 - 0xfce7ecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfce7f000 - 0xfce7ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfce80000 - 0xfcefffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004e00 - 0x00004e3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004900 - 0x0000493f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004f00 - 0x00004fff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfce72000 - 0xfce73fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfce7e400 - 0xfce7e40f (0x10) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfce7e800 - 0xfce7e8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfce7d000 - 0xfce7dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfce78000 - 0xfce7bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfce7ec00 - 0xfce7ecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfce7f000 - 0xfce7ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfce80000 - 0xfcefffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004e00 - 0x00004e3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004900 - 0x0000493f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004f00 - 0x00004fff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1280x800_60 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8200M G (C79) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.79.38.00.03

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8200M G at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CPT (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CPT (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): CPT (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x800_60+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfce72000 - 0xfce73fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfce7e400 - 0xfce7e40f (0x10) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfce7e800 - 0xfce7e8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfce7d000 - 0xfce7dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfce78000 - 0xfce7bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfce7ec00 - 0xfce7ecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfce7f000 - 0xfce7ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfce80000 - 0xfcefffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004e00 - 0x00004e3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004900 - 0x0000493f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004f00 - 0x00004fff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800_60+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Zahaszuj BusID i sprawdz, swoja droga sprawdz na xorg-server 1.4.2, w testing chyba nadal jest. Jakby nie patrzec, 1.3.0 jest strasznie stary, z kwietnia 2007. Moze sterowniki nvidia nie lubia tak starego xorga?

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zahaszuj BusID i sprawdz, swoja droga sprawdz na xorg-server 1.4.2, w testing chyba nadal jest. Jakby nie patrzec, 1.3.0 jest strasznie stary, z kwietnia 2007. Moze sterowniki nvidia nie lubia tak starego xorga?

 

Właśnie próbuje odmaskować nowsze wersje, ale chyba czegoś zapomniałem.

```
# less /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 ~amd64
```

I ciągle mam:

```
*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.3.0.0-r6

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0.0-r6

```

----------

## SlashBeast

dales keywords na metapakiet xorg-x11 zamiast na xorg-server.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> dales keywords na metapakiet xorg-x11 zamiast na xorg-server.

 JU

Thx. Już jest ok, ale teraz mrówcza robota, bo co chwile musze coś jeszcze zamaskować, na razie przebrnąłem przez 30 plików ale jestem przy wszystkich kartach graficznych, wiec miną wieki zanim to obrobie... Chyba że jest inna opcja?

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo
> ...

 

a może problem leży tutaj? (-nvidia) Jak można skonfigurować te opcje VIDEO_CARDS= i INPUT_DEVICES= żebym nie miał niepotrzebnych śmieci typu voodoo?  Mam już w USE nvidia, ale tutaj widzę że nie mam...

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) (-newport) (-nsc) -nvidia -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga -tseng -v4l" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## dziadu

umieść w /etc/make.conf (ja mam np. tak)

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse synaptics"
```

Oczywiście te trzy zmienne zależą od Ciebie i Twojego sprzętu.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"
```

ja bym dał tak.

----------

## Xywa

OK!

Problemem byl brak literki w pliku make.conf

mialem CARD zamiast CARDS, i dlatego nie widzial moich wczesniejszych ustawien.

Nowe Xy startuja, nie dziala natomiast mysz ani klawiatura   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Wina nowych X czy moze jakis blad w konfiguracji?

----------

## SlashBeast

W logu pewnie masz o zlym ABI, emerge -1 xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse i ew. emerge -1 xf86-input-synaptics czy emerge -1 synaptics, zalezy ktory masz.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> W logu pewnie masz o zlym ABI, emerge -1 xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse i ew. emerge -1 xf86-input-synaptics czy emerge -1 synaptics, zalezy ktory masz.

 

Nie dałem tego synaptics w INPUT_DEVICES - myślałem że mouse i keyboard wystarczy. Fragment logu poniżej.

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0
```

----------

## SlashBeast

```
Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "False" 
```

Dodaj w ServerLayout i... przebudowales te inputy co pisalem? Mogly zostac ze starego xorga i nie dzialac po prostu.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "False" 
> ```
> ...

 

Dodałem już "AllowEmptyInput" "off" i zaskoczyło!

THX!

----------

## Xywa

Niestety, pomimo najnowszych X - dalej to samo.

Zuważalne jest rysowanie ekranu. Gdy wejde w np. konfiguracje Joomla, przy rozwijaniu jakieś listy rysuje linię po lini...

Czy jest jakiś program do testowania grafiki w 2D?

Przeglądałem informacje tutaj - na temat wolnego 2D:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml

Ale wygląda wszystko OK.

```
# cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1
```

I przy okazji zapytam w jakim pakiecie znajde glxinfo?

----------

## Exil

glxinfo -> mesa-progs

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki menager okna?

----------

## rapidus

Może to Ci pomoże:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=53a005cdcc4d795d4b6667a4eb9b9db4&t=118088

No chyba, że to przeglądałeś...

----------

## joi_

logi mówią coś o braku acpid - może warto doinstalować?

----------

## SlashBeast

acpid tutaj nic nie uratuje.

----------

## Xywa

 *rapidus wrote:*   

> Może to Ci pomoże:
> 
> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=53a005cdcc4d795d4b6667a4eb9b9db4&t=118088
> 
> No chyba, że to przeglądałeś...

 

Wielkie dzięki stary!!!

Skoro kolesie z NVidi mówią że od wersji 180.xx już nie trzeba kombinować, 

```
Starting with driver version 180.06, the options described above are enabled by default on GeForce 8 and higher GPUs.
```

to zarzuciłem ~amd64 na nvidia-drivers i teraz to czuje ze mam dwa rdzenie   :Laughing: 

------------------------------------

mały update:

zrobiłem emerge --depclean i mam tylko 4 czcionki... pomocy

----------

## rapidus

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zrobiłem emerge --depclean i mam tylko 4 czcionki... pomocy

 

Może nie będzie to najlepsze rozwiązanie, ale zainstalowałbym app-portage/genlop i sprawdziłbym co zostało usunięte z 'font' i zainstalowałbym z powrotem  :Wink: .

----------

## dziadu

Zdaje się, że x11-base/xorg-x11 jest meta-pakietem co zaciaga masę czcionek i narzędzi (ja osobiście nie używam tego pakietu).

Zobacz co Ci wypluje i zainstaluj wszystko, albo ręcznie wybierz interesujące Cię paczki:

```
emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 -tpv
```

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % qlist -I | grep media-fonts 

media-fonts/arphicfonts

media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

media-fonts/kochi-substitute

media-fonts/terminus-font
```

Taki zestaw fontow zadowala mnie.

----------

## dziadu

U mnie

```
$ qlist -I | grep media-fonts

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera
```

przy czym specjalnie nad optymalizacją tego się nie zastanawiałem i nie szukałem zbędnych mi paczek.

----------

## SlashBeast

dejavu czasem to nie jest lepsza wersja z ogonkami ttf-bitstream-vera?

----------

## dziadu

Być może, ale jest w depsach kilku apliakcji więc jest zaciągana. Może devy powinni zrobić virtuala? Choć chyba dejavu mają inne nazwy więc mogą być problemy.

Zresztą, to tylko fonty, wiele nie waża.

----------

## Xywa

 *rapidus wrote:*   

> Może nie będzie to najlepsze rozwiązanie, ale zainstalowałbym app-portage/genlop i sprawdziłbym co zostało usunięte z 'font' i zainstalowałbym z powrotem .

 

Okazało się że miałem date sobota 2099, zamiast piątek 2009 i chyba szlag trafił logi  :Smile: 

Co do reszty:

```
$ qlist -I | grep media-fonts

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Zainstaluj font-config i odpal fc -fv, moze po tym bedzie widziec wszystkie fonty.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zainstaluj font-config i odpal fc -fv, moze po tym bedzie widziec wszystkie fonty.

 

```
$ fc -fv

bash: fc: -f: invalid option

fc: usage: fc [-e ename] [-nlr] [first] [last] or fc -s [pat=rep] [cmd]
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Zle, fc-cache -fv, mój błąd.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zle, fc-cache -fv, mój błąd.

 

# fc-cache -fv

/usr/share/fonts: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 11 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/100dpi: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi: caching, new cache contents: 192 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts: caching, new cache contents: 30 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/default: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 1 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript: caching, new cache contents: 35 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/encodings: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 1 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/encodings/large: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/freefonts: caching, new cache contents: 78 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/misc: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/terminus: caching, new cache contents: 28 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera: caching, new cache contents: 10 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/util: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/local/share/fonts: skipping, no such directory

/root/.fonts: skipping, no such directory

/var/cache/fontconfig: cleaning cache directory

/root/.fontconfig: not cleaning non-existent cache directory

fc-cache: succeeded

----------

## SlashBeast

Ty, ninja, odpal go z usera z ktorego odpalasz xy, nie z roota.  :Smile:  I sprawdz po tym czy Ci openoffice czy gimp czy cos innego widzi wszystkie fonty w systemie.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ty, ninja, odpal go z usera z ktorego odpalasz xy, nie z roota.  I sprawdz po tym czy Ci openoffice czy gimp czy cos innego widzi wszystkie fonty w systemie.

 

Brakuje mi tych podstawowych czcionek pod kde. Dograłem parę nowych paczek i je widzę, ale np. pod konsole ciągle brak mi moje ulubionej fixed (tzn. ostatnio nawet się pojawiła, ale tylko w jedny rozmiarze 15 - bez pogrubienia i pochylenia. W Open Office wszystko jest OK.

```
$ fc-cache -fv

/usr/share/fonts: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 11 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/100dpi: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi: caching, new cache contents: 192 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts: caching, new cache contents: 30 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/default: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 1 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript: caching, new cache contents: 35 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/encodings: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 1 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/encodings/large: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/freefonts: caching, new cache contents: 78 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/misc: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/terminus: caching, new cache contents: 28 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera: caching, new cache contents: 10 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/share/fonts/util: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs

/usr/local/share/fonts: skipping, no such directory

/home/rychoo/.fonts: caching, new cache contents: 2 fonts, 0 dirs

/var/cache/fontconfig: not cleaning unwritable cache directory

/home/rychoo/.fontconfig: cleaning cache directory

fc-cache: succeeded

```

```
# emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 -tpv

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  USE="X" 563 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  USE="X" 204 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 1,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="-doc" 8,106 kB
```

Co do sprawy zegara, to zauważyłem że korzystanie z Viśty przestawia mi czas po przełączeniu linuxa na 1h do przodu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z fixed to w nowych xach jest problem, po prostu go nie ma(sic!) U mnie uciekl przy upgradzie xservera .1.4.2 do 1.6.0.

```
slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % fc-list | grep -i fixed

slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % fc-list | grep -i terminus

Terminus:style=Bold

Terminus:style=Regular
```

Umieszczenie w .Xdefaults czy .Xresources (kto co uzywa) jednego wpisu zalatwilo u mnie sprawe.

```
urxvt*font: xft:Terminus:style=regular
```

W sprawie zegara, pewnie masz w gentoo ustawione UTC a jak uzywasz windowsa powinenes miec LOCAL, vista z netu pobiera sobie nowy aktualny czas iw rzuca go w bios, gentoo przy starcie pobiera czas z biosu myslac ze to UTC i doadje 1h dla naszej strefy czasowej.

----------

## Xywa

No właśnie, też używam terminusa - bardzo podobnego do fixed, tylko kanciatego...

...a z fixed mam tylko 1 rozmiar.

```
$ fc-list | grep -i fixed

Fixed:style=Regular
```

```

$ fc-list | grep -i terminus

Terminus:style=Bold

Terminus:style=Regular
```

Co do zegarka...

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE="Europe/London"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

----------

## Robert W.

Na Viście też masz strefę czasową "London"?

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz dobry /etc/timezone i posiadasz /etc/adjtime?

----------

